# 30's Hawthorne Zep carrier Pic's



## Sarg1969 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi, does anyone here have any close up pictures of what the correct carrier is for a 1936 Hawthorne Zep?  Appreciate the help in locating one for my bike in progress.

David


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 6, 2008)

i believe this comes close !
on the right is a zep and it's an originele advertising, comes from '36


----------



## Sarg1969 (Feb 6, 2008)

supper15fiets said:


> i believe this comes close !
> on the right is a zep and it's an originele advertising, comes from '36




Hey thanks!! 

David


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 7, 2008)

ebay number 200197552447


----------



## akikuro (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.nostalgic.net/index.asp?S=arc/bicycles/1938+Zep+carrier+3%2Ejpg

More Pics here at Dave's site.


----------

